# been away awhile...



## Kuuipo (May 5, 2009)

my father recently died and there has been a lot of family hardship and my health has been pretty bad....but I'm glad to be back, I love Spektra!!!!


----------



## CosmePro (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.  Glad to have you back


----------



## TISH1124 (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss as well...glad you are back...makeup talk always helps me feel better!!! Hope it does for you as well


----------



## MissResha (May 5, 2009)

sorry about your loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but welcome back!! hope we can put some smiles on your face


----------



## MzzRach (May 5, 2009)

I'm truly for your loss, and can relate.  Welcome back to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, welcome back.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 6, 2009)

Im glad your back and sorry for what you have been going though....


----------



## Taj (May 6, 2009)

Welcome back ! Hope you are alright !


----------



## makeba (May 6, 2009)

Praying praying praying for better times for you and your family. life can deal some serious blows but you must persevere and press on!!!  I was soo upset one day at home and went in my sanctuary (bathroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) to cry and i heard my daughter outside the door singing a song. I will sing it to you!!!
DONT GIVE UP, DONT GIVE UP, KEEP TRYING KEEP TRYING, DONT GIVE UP, DONT GIVE UP, KEEP TRYING KEEP TRYING, THERE ARE BETTER DAYS AHEAD!
AND SHE WAS 3YRS OLD AT THE TIME!!!.


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 7, 2009)

Welcome back to Specktra, I hope it provides a source of smiles and joy, entertainment and distraction when necessary.  That is what it is for me, definately.


----------

